# Billy Jack Is Coming Back?



## arnisador (Jun 20, 2005)

http://www.nytimes.com/2005/06/20/movies/20jack.html?



> So Mr. Laughlin and Ms. Taylor are planning to bring their characters back to the big screen with a new $12 million sequel, raising money from individuals just as they did to make their films three decades ago.
> 
> In this new film, they say, they will take on social scourges like drugs, and power players like the religious right. They say they will also outline a way to end the current war and launch a political campaign for a third-party presidential candidate.


----------



## bignick (Jun 21, 2005)

And you know what?

There's not a damn thing you can do about it...


----------



## Wild Bill (Jun 21, 2005)

HA HA HA HAI wonder if he is still gonna take of his boots when he fights!  I think the best was Billy Jack Goes to Washington.  I can't wait until they remake No Retreat, No Surrender and make a sequel to Gymkata.


----------



## Floating Egg (Jun 21, 2005)

I remember hearing of a Billy Jack remake a while ago and that Keanu Reeves was interested.

A remake of No Retreat, No Surrender would be awesome. Maybe they could have a CG Bruce Lee in it. I'm not being sarcastic either. That movie is a cult classic, and it had a huge influence on me as a child.


----------



## TonyM. (Jun 21, 2005)

Just like a bad penny.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 21, 2005)

bignick said:
			
		

> And you know what?
> 
> There's not a damn thing you can do about it...


 LOL! I liked the first few Billy Jack movies, but I'm not very excited about this proposed sequel.


----------



## Drac (Jun 23, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> LOL! I liked the first few Billy Jack movies, but I'm not very excited about this proposed sequel.


I hear ya there..I liked them so much I purchased the whole set on DVD..I think "Born Losers" was my favorite back in the day..


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 23, 2005)

I would have to say that Tom Laughlin's barefooted "Outside Crescent Kick" in the park would have to be my first exposure to a martial art... I later saw my first Bruce Lee movie which cemented the deal. 

The whole story line way back when was like (for me, who was 10 - 11 years old at the time) huh? Later seeing it on television and then video... I'm like ohhh okay... protest film, or more PC social consciousness film. And there were real hippies... when was the last time you saw a honest to god Hippie? (mirrors don't count...  ) 

I'll check it out via reviews and maybe go see the film...  :idunno:


----------



## arnisador (Jun 23, 2005)

MACaver said:
			
		

> I would have to say that Tom Laughlin's barefooted "Outside Crescent Kick" in the park would have to be my first exposure to a martial art


 More-or-less the same for me. A friend and I went out and got Bong Soo Han's hapkido book afterwards and practiced from it (not very well, of course).

 I doubt this new movie will be made.


----------



## bignick (Jun 23, 2005)

I always found it interesting that Tom Mclaughlin would turn into a small, wiry asian guy when he got mad...like the Incredible Hulk, only in reverse....

While my judo/jujutsu instructor was stationed in California he had the oppurtunity to train under Bong So Han for a short time period.  He said he has never seen more kicking power in a human being.  He said he saw Bong So Han once to a spinning hook kick in slow motion, he said it probably took over a minute to do the full rotation, without the slightest wobble...or the time he walked over to a heavy bag hanging, on what he described as an 8' - 10' chain, and kick it...he watched as the bag swung up and hit the ceiling.  So my instructor figures it's just a 40 pound bag, or filled with something light so he walks over and takes a whack at it.....nope....a nice solid 100 lbs bag....


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 24, 2005)

Sounds like the kicking power seen in some of Bruce Lee's home movies where he kicks the bag and it bends in the middle. In a documentary someone likened to being kicked by Lee (Fist Of Fury) to being hit by a car. 
I would like to see a clip of Bong So (Soo??) Han doing this minute long kick (yes it's in slo-mo) and watch the bag rise up and hit the ceiling. I have no doubt that this is possible. Knowing that the legs are among the strongest muscles in the body and with time and training and focus one can deliver a kick powerful enough to move anyone regardless of how big they are.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 9, 2005)

Interview with Tom Laughlin:
http://www.alibi.com/editorial/section_display.php?di=2005-10-06&scn=film#12992


----------



## Cyber Ninja (Jan 22, 2006)

Wild Bill said:
			
		

> HA HA HA HAI wonder if he is still gonna take of his boots when he fights! I think the best was Billy Jack Goes to Washington. I can't wait until they remake No Retreat, No Surrender and make a sequel to Gymkata.


 
Gymkata is soooooo bad, it's good!!!  I miss the bad "B"movies.


----------

